# Installing Current Lunar Lights on non-Current fixtures



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

So I'm thinking about getting a moonlight, and Current's Moon White Lunar Lights look promising in terms of the look I want. Anyway, I assume that this would be so, but would these fit on any fixture? The picture of the product makes it look like you'd have to screw the lights in, and screwing into a metal Coralife/Catalina Aquarium hood is something I'd rather not do.

So does anyone have any experience with the Current Lunar Lights, and will they fit on any fixture, in my case the Coralife/Catalina Aquarium fixtures?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

So not one member has tried these ever?


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I just took the end off my Coralife Aqualight to make sure that I wasn't drilling into any wires. Drilled small holes and mounted it directly in the center.

I was going to use sticky tape, but was afraid it wouldn't hold (open top tank).

Since my Aqualight is on legs, the lunar light is still far above the water and works great!

Brian


----------

